# KAEES X TONY B STACKED 24MM RTA replacement glass?



## Lawrence A (10/2/20)

Hi everyone,

I have a friend who has managed to crack both the original and the replacement glass he got on his new Kaees Stacked RTA.

Does anyone know where he can pick up a replacement glass or 2?

Thanks in advance


----------

